# Acentos en KDE - Se ven, pero no se escriben ¿? - (Abierto)

## Bill_Gates

Hola Chavales,

Desde que se me ocurrio compilar glibc con las siguientes /etc/locales.build

```

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

# Spanish

es_ES.UTF-8/UTF-8

es_ES/ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro/ISO-8859-15

```

He perdido los acentos y la diéresis (el corchete si funciona). En consola funcionan perfectamente, así como en el resto de aplicaciones no KDE, pongo por ejemplo firefox, thunderbird o Xchat.

Llevo ya algún tiempo dándole vueltas (retocando la configuracion de las X, etc..), y a pesar de tener el keymap de KDE en castellano, sigue sin funcionar, eso si, en KDM SI funciona. Sencillamente no le encuentro explicación.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

NOTA: El resto del teclado bien, tanto el Euro, como la Ñ, la Ç, interrogaciones...

----------

## darkelphos

¿Que version de kde tienes?

Un saludo

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> ¿Que version de kde tienes?

 

Ahm! Cierto!!

Actualmente 3.5.1, aunque me sucede desde las primeras versiones beta del 3.5 y no recuerdo si con la rama 3.4. Lo que en cualquier caso considero más importante es que vino a raí­z de una nueva instalación de gentoo limitando las locales de glibc, presumiblemente para mejorar la castellanización del sistema.

Mi equipo, por si fuera de interés, es un AMD64.

Siento no ser muy preciso en este dato, pero por supuesto pego cuantos trozos de la configuración puedan ser necesarios para estudiar el tema. Me trae loco   :Crying or Very sad: 

Creo recordar que en cierta ocasión intenté usar UNICODE, pero me dió problemas con SAMBA y el ##$&$$ Windows XP, y no tengo más remedio que trabajar con él, pues mi equipo además de ir destinado al uso personal, es servidor de archivos para un par de equipos Windows (creo que los datos están mas seguros aquí­   :Wink:  )

NOTA IMPORTANTE: cuando digo que he perdido los acentos, es que no puedo escribirlos en ninguna aplicación KDE, aunque los muestra correctamente.

----------

## artic

Si a mi tb me ocuurre ,en la 3.4.1 no me pasaba,a partir de la 3.5 si y ahora actualizando a la 3.5.1 tb me acurre,la verdad tampoco que me fijado demasiado,cosas del unicode.

salu2

----------

## Bill_Gates

[quote="artic"]Si a mi tb me ocuurre ,en la 3.4.1 no me pasaba,a partir de la 3.5 si y ahora actualizando a la 3.5.1 tb me acurre,la verdad tampoco que me fijado demasiado,cosas del unicode./quote]

Bueno, ya somos dos con le mismo problema, asï¿½ que empieza a oler a bug. Esperaremos a ver si mï¿½s gente nos indica la misma incidencia.

Gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo lo he instalado unpar de veces y lo he solucionado en el Centro de control/Regional y Accesibilidad/Distribución del teclado, quito el ingles y coloco el español. 

PD:

es de hacer notar que por defecto tira de un teclado 101 en vez del 105 que es el correcto

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Yo lo he instalado unpar de veces y lo he solucionado en el Centro de control/Regional y Accesibilidad/Distribuciï¿½n del teclado, quito el ingles y coloco el espaï¿½ol.

 

Y asï¿½ estï¿½, y nada. Esto es desesperante. Os pego el comando resultado:

```

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es -variant basic

```

----------

## artic

Pues yo ya lo tenia asi y na de na,de todas formas ya se publico un post como este hace relativamente poco y se quedo como empezo.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *artic wrote:*   

> [...]de todas formas ya se publico un post como este hace relativamente poco y se quedo como empezo.

 

Si, lo publiquï¿½ yo, y visto que parece un bug... Â¿AlgÃºn desarrollador de KDE?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

he echo pruebas en un kde 3.5 que tengo en la oficina y cuando esta en disposición de teclado es 101 ó 104 dejan de funcionar lossimbolos y todas esas que mencionan, pero al colocarlo en 105 vuelven a estar disponibles.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> he echo pruebas en un kde 3.5 que tengo en la oficina y cuando esta en disposición de teclado es 101 ó 104 dejan de funcionar lossimbolos y todas esas que mencionan, pero al colocarlo en 105 vuelven a estar disponibles.

 

No me cabe duda, pero a mi no. Ni con 102, ni 104 ni 105 teclas. Todo funciona menos el acento y la diéresis sólo en KDE.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Has verificado tu xorg.conf?

Quizas por alli va la cosa

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

```

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Has verificado tu xorg.conf?

 

Unas cuantas veces, pero paso a pegarte lo que tengo:

La version actual es la 7.0-r1

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

```

Pero de todas formas, en las Xs si tengo acentos y dieresis, sucede SOLO en KDE.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

que tal si re-emerges el kde-i18n? si no funciona yo optaria por borrarme los .kde* del home, quizas es problema de compatibilidad entre el 3.x y el 3.5

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> que tal si re-emerges el kde-i18n? si no funciona yo optaria por borrarme los .kde* del home, quizas es problema de compatibilidad entre el 3.x y el 3.5

 

Puff, al final me veo en un psiquiatrico.

EL problema es independiente de kde-i18n, pues aunque ahora lo tengo instalado, lo tengo desde hace muy poco, precisamente con la esperanza de que solventase el problema (aunque me gusta manejar el sistema en ingles, pa eso del aprender).

Borrar los .kde* del home es una grandisima putada, pues me ha costao mucho trabajo tener el escritorio que tengo a nivel gráfico. Es mu bonito y agradable, si deseais os facilito un screeshot   :Smile:   Pero probaré a crear un nuevo usuario, a ver si fuera eso...

Gracias.

----------

## artic

Hola bill ,yo lo tengo en español y falla igual,instale el mismo paquete que tu.

salu2

----------

